# Delia Spelia



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

A little over a week ago, Delia was put to rest and is now with her friends at the Rainbow Bridge.

Her story is here:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=49336

In this thread, I just want to touch on a view things that Delia did to touch my heart...and the reasons why I love her so:

*Never begged to go outside. Occasionally I’d take her out on a nice day and let her roll around on the cement…she loved it!
*Had never jumped on the kitchen counter…maybe she was too petite to do so!
*She wasn’t a “talker” so you’d rarely hear her meow. 
*Had a very sweet demeanor…never bit or scratched with her back claws.
*Knew her name and wasn't upset even when the vet insisted on calling her Dehlila!
*Loved sunny spots to lay in.
*Loved her chin and cheeks scratched.
*Loved to give people kisses with her wet nose.
*Loved to kneed any area she’s standing on when she’s happy. It was really cute! We called it “marching”!
*Loved to sit in your lap with her little legs draped over yours.
*She sometimes thought she still has front claws and liked to “sharpen” them on her rope scratching post.










Delia...gone but NEVER forgotten.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP sweet girl. Sorry for your loss Heather


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a beautiful tribute to Delia, so sorry about her


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am sorry that you lost Delia. She was obviously a very special kitty.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

R.I.P. Delia :angel 

Sorry for your loss, Heather.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sigh. Sweet sorrow.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm sorry I'm late to respond to this. So sorry Heather. But you and your Mom did all you could and she knew she was greatly, deeply loved. *Hugs* 

Run Free, Delia...


----------

